# Necron Annihilation Barge



## tricktroller (Jan 27, 2012)

Ok folks so I have seen a lot of fully loaded tesla barges out there and had a thought while playing the other day.

Take the gauss cannon. Sure it doesn't get hits when you snap shot and get a 6 but you aren;t going to use it to snap shot anyways. 

Here's the kicker! You move 6 and fire your 1 gun at full BS; the gauss cannon. Its a Str 5 ap 3 assault 2 gun that is gauss. After firing it your second gun the twin linked tesla destructor only hits on 6s. However with it being twink linked you are doubling your chances to roll 6's which means even more hits! This way your annihilation barge nets you more hits a turn with 2 being gauss and ap 3.

What do you think about this tactic?


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I thoght about that too, but I think if you crunch some numbers then I reckon that you would be more likely to kill more with the destructor, I see where you are coming from though and maybe against Meq it may work


----------



## Antonius (Jan 10, 2012)

I guess why the tesla spam combo works well is because it allows the tesla barge to move rapidly and still have some firepower (that can rapidly increase dependent on number of 6's rolled), where as the gauss cannon may be more powerful against MEQ, but when it moves 12", it is snapshooting, and does not get the potential for more shots. I see the point you're coming from (better AP). Tbh, i would NOT be using an annihilation barge for tank killing (You already have enough in your basic troops choices and SCARABS! Nomnomnomnom!). Focus it on horde infantry and side vehicle armour, where the increased potential mobility with SOME shooting capability is more useful.


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

I agree with the above. The A-barge is primarily anti-infantry and it does well with doing so. I _can_ also deal with fliers thanks to the Twin-Linked and Tesla. But Necrons has anti-vehicle everywhere, from Scarabs up to the Doom Scythe. If you absolutely need a light transport shot down, then yeah, the Barge is capable of doing it, but it should focus primarily on infantry.

Also, as I said in your army post, while doing your strategy does let you roll more often for 6's, it also opens up a larger possibility of getting no shots off. And the two shots with the gauss cannon aren't too likely to glance, too few shots for that.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

TL Tesla Destructor numbers: 

Full BS: 4 shots, 5.333 hits
Snap Shot: 4 shots 3.667 hits

Tesla Cannon snap shotting gives an average of 1 hit
Gauss Cannon shooting normally gives an average 1.333 hits 

It might be nice to have some AP3 back up (which is why I built my barges with gauss) but the decrease in hitting power from the destructor (1.67 hits a turn) really isn't worth that slight increase in underslung weapon hits.

Personally I'm switching my gauss over to tesla to make the most use of the destructor with as good a backup as possible... but it also means that if I want to move 12" a turn I'll still have a pretty decent offence.
I also normally target my barges against transports as they rip hull points away from Av 10-11 targets like nothing else (same vs flyers)... but I wouldn't say its their primary goal: they are probably the best all-rounder in the cron dex, and as such I normally fire them last at whatever target my other weaponry failed to get to grips with.


----------

